# Whats everyones favorite tool they would die without!



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

RizzoMaryland said:


> 20th Post and Im the first one to it?!?!?!
> 
> My Brain!!!


*
I would dance and be merry
Life would be a ding-a-derry
If I only had a brain--Whoa!*


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

To follow the lead of Rizzo..........

22nd post: The one I was born with. It is a little tool, but has taken me places........:w00t:


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> To follow the lead of Rizzo..........
> 
> 22nd post: The one I was born with. It is a little tool, but has taken me places........:w00t:


Dang Malco, thats one tool I could do without as thats why I need to work so much:whistling


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

Pencil.


----------



## Marky Stone (Jul 10, 2008)

I was building a 26' wall today so im changing mine to a lift!


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

1) laser level 

2) Miftie (micro fiber towel)

3) snap off blades

4) straight edge


----------



## Handyman Jim (Apr 24, 2008)

1) Four way Screwdriver
2) Dewalt Cordless Drill & Bits


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

estimating software
Paslode nail guns
Roto zip


----------



## StairJunkie (Jan 21, 2008)

We don't have it yet but I already know a SawStop table saw will be that tool just for the peace of mind it will bring me and my employees. The table saw is one of the top 3 most frequently used machines in our shop.


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

Cordless Drill


----------



## Stiletto3 (Jul 21, 2008)

Stiletto titanium hammer!! hhaha


----------



## pfloyd (Feb 28, 2008)

Cordless impact drill!! It now feels strange going back to a regular one and trying not to strip screws! Its even a cheap Ryobi (it came in a huge 10 piece kit real cheap and the whole kit was the price of a Makita drill alone), and i can honestly say I am into my second year on it, use it every day and have dropped it several times. Not one problem.

I used a 275 dollar Hitachi once and dropped it about 6 feet and the handle snapped in half.


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

my hands probably, if they were stubs I would be screwed, NO DRIVING THE TRUCK THAT DRIVES MY HAND OPERATED TOOLS. 

Matt have you ever just slide cut using a tape so you don't have to carry a huge square with you?


----------



## Marky Stone (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't carry it around it sits next to my t square! jk if im not putting j channel for fry riglet ill run my tape with the blade. Supers in schools and colleges will break balls over a 1/8 with inconstaninces, some jobs its a must. I run into a lot of office remodles, where im building partitons up to existing acoustical ceiling. On those long rips that touch the ceiling its a life saver.


----------



## BuriedHammer (Apr 10, 2008)

Probably have to change the question to:

"Most recent favorite tool you would die before going back to the old way"

... which would be my new Bostitch cap stapler.

I will change careers before hand-driving an entire house of house wrap and roofing felt with hand-drive cap nails again....

:thumbup:


----------



## VitoFromNJ (Jun 25, 2006)

my sharp block plane


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

Construction Master Pro, don't know how much time that baby has saved me or how many times it saved my butt rechecking calculations. 4x8 Doug fir being cut into rafters aren't forgiving on timber frames, one shot one kill. For log setting I would have to say my 52" combination pry bar/ pinch point bar and Big Mama, my 14 pound sledge hammer.


----------



## rservices (Aug 3, 2005)

Although I couldn't work with out my basic supply of hand tools Life would suck without my Knee pads, 4 1/2 grinder (diamond cutting wheel)and Bulldog (sm portable jack hammer)


----------



## sivak (Jul 6, 2008)

My Bostich electric pencil sharpener
Framing square


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

BuriedHammer said:


> Probably have to change the question to:
> 
> "Most recent favorite tool you would die before going back to the old way"
> 
> ...


A+1 100 times over:thumbup:
Never, and I mean never will I hand drive any button caps:thumbsup:


----------

